# Training pemit query



## mikaela31 (Jul 7, 2014)

Good morning!

I'm a Filipino and got a training permit which expires on September. Can someone help me on this? I don't want to attend the other half of my training since i feel like it's redundant (im quite knowledgeable to what they are about to teach me on the next half of the training). Is it okay to still stay in Malaysia until September or do i need to go back to Philippines asap? hope someone answers my question. thank u!


----------

